# Who pays someone to install your lights?



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

I went to someone today to see if they could install my strobes. One guy gave me a price of $800. I immediatly left and never looked back. The next guy told me $250. I dont know what a good price would be. I dont know how to do them myself and am just going to have to suck it up and pay. How much did all of you pay to have yours install? Thanks


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Are you providing the parts?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

After seeing someone poorly install mine from now on I'm going to do it myself. Totally not worth the $200+ the local places want for a simple strobe install......and by doing it yourself you can make sure everything is 110% waterproof lol


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

paid around 2,000 for 6 hideway leds, 4 federal signal vipers in rear window, and side windows, laptop mount with power running to it, and a power wire to the back of the truck for my v-box for a led light on it.
everything was included. did a damn nice job... worth every penny. on a ford f-350 extended cab with upfitter switches.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

The best thing you can do is ask for references or at least talk to them about the installation methods. Not all installations are the same.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

In most cases, you get what you pay for. I've seen (and corrected) some truly scary installations. In some cases though, the real damage was already done by somebody hacking into a harness or something worse. If you truly care about quality - and you know what you're doing, a self installation might make sense. It's pretty easy to get in over your head though. Then you're really in trouble. Remember, nobody likes trying to fix somebody else's screw ups. 

My advice, look at a prospective installer's work and talk to some previous clients. You'll find out pretty quick if they're any good or not. Also, don't rush anybody. When rushed, even the best of us can prove we're human and screw up.


----------



## BTRBLDR (Dec 23, 2009)

I asked a friend of mine who got them installed and he told me $800. I thought he was kidding! I bought my kit on ebay for a smoking deal and did the install myself in about 2-3 hours. I also helped out another friend put his in, its not that tough just follow the directions and you will be fine.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

If you talking about hideaway strobes do them yourself. Its not all that hard. Best tool by far is a step bit. Ask around to a few friends,


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

i did mine myself, heres what you do.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

wesportok so i had to switch from phone to laptop...


heres what you do, 
1. get a drill that can hold a 1" bit
2. go to harware store and get 1" but, a 7/8" bit and a gramuet i think its called (a piece of rubber put in a hole to prevent metal from slicing wire), also you will need silicone and 10 amp glass fuse, 3 amp regulard fuse, and a few butt connectors, and some 14 ga wire, and a switch, 2 switches if you want to change pattern and 3 if you want to have a Hi/ LO powermode (i just have 2) (mode and on/off
3. put your power supply under your seat (drivers seat) drill a hole under the carpet, this requires pulling up that plastic step, run all your wires under it and there will be a hole in your firewall some where, so find it and put wires to battery, and run your passenger strobe thru there too. 
4. that 7/8" hole that you put under your carpet, put your other 3 wires in there, and run the 2 back ones up into the lights. and the drivers side up thru the engine compartment.

5. headlights first, (if you werent able to find a 1" bit, you can use a door handle drilling bit)
6. mark where you want you lights, mine are on top, and drill slowly, if you do crack it, there only about 500$ lights to replace  .... so drlll. place the strobes in the light, make sure there not touching anything and silicone time. si,licone it it and your good, 
7. ok so after your headlights are done, pull your tail lights out, if your smart, you would know that you have to turn your bulb holders counter-clockwise, and they will come out, and then your tail light will come off, now if its warm out side you can drill this out side but if its cold, below 40' then do it inside. drill the hole where you think the light wont touch plastic (it will melt the plastic). put the light in and silicone the S*** out of it, you dont want water getting in there.
8. hook all your wires up and your good. (you can not have the ground be a poice of metal for your power supply, you must complete the circiut, and run it to the neggitave of the battery, then hoook up your switch, and your good, 

this took me about 2 hours total time.

have fun and if you need help pm me Good luck


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright thanks alot guys for all the replies. You all are making me think twice for sure. I just asked one of my friends dad and he said he would do it. So that takes alot of pressure off of me. But now I need to know where to put the switches? In the 02 2500hd Crew theres a console over the top in the middle. How hard would it be to run the wires for the switches?


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

shouldn't be too hard to run the wires there as gauge kits are available to go right in the cubby hole at the top of the windshield. Do you have buckets and a center counsel? I've seen them mounted in there before too. I have my switches mounted at the very bottom of the dash about shin level. I keeps them kind of hidden but still easily accessible. 

As far as installation goes I know nothing about wiring. I am a pretty good welder and fabricator so within my set of friends we barter and help each other out with whatever we're good at.


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks ya I thought about those spots as well.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

why dont you just have it free uner your seat


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

when i do installs i like to do installs on what i sell. i sell only Whelen brand there were a few guys around here wanted me to do there off brand E-bay stuff i told them no. whelen stuff i can diagnose if there is an issue and i dont have to worry about warranty repair 

i will install radios of any brand or one you have radio are a Different Beast


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

ajslands;939983 said:


> wesportok so i had to switch from phone to laptop...
> 
> heres what you do,
> 1. get a drill that can hold a 1" bit
> ...


There are a few things wrong with this but I am really happy you used fuses and a grommet. Sooooooo, what size fuse is in your power supply?


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

also when i do installs i do them flat rate not by the hour. i work slow.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

kitn1mcc;940598 said:


> also when i do installs i do them flat rate not by the hour. i work slow.


Me too.

And now I have to add this useless text because my response was too short and the forum would not let me post just "me too".


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Haha thanks alot guys for all the responses. I think im going to start doing them tomorrow and hopefully have pics up by tuesday. Thanks


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

it's truly a market based pricing structure as i have been quoted 350-800 for a 4 head kit installed. 

The villages pay out the nose, so most shops charge everyone the same way.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

search my topics also....i have posted videos and pics of where to drill


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

SafetyLighting;940594 said:


> There are a few things wrong with this but I am really happy you used fuses and a grommet. Sooooooo, what size fuse is in your power supply?


10 amp fuse is in it


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Ok then, good job.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

me too xysport


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

see you can post it, just have to click go advanced!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

SafetyLighting;940594 said:


> There are a few things wrong with this but I am really happy you used fuses and a grommet. Sooooooo, what size fuse is in your power supply?


what is worng with it?


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

ajslands;949859 said:


> 10 amp fuse is in it


Mine has a 15?? and is a 90w whelen kit would that make a difference?


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, you need to use a higher fuse. You should actually being using a 20 amp fuse and appropriate sized wire to allow for possible voltage drop.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

Solder and shrink wrap. Butt splices will give you trouble. Wiring is not a hobby.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

fordzilla1155;1023534 said:


> SWiring is not a hobby.


why not?...i don;t do it full time, does that mean i can't do a god job?

wiring can be a hobby, just don;t hack it all up like a novice.....


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

if you are gunna have someone do them make sure they put the wires up hi anything over 275 is a bit much i did my 6 bulb 90 watt whelen kit in my own truck it just takes time pain in the ass but i would give it a shot if i were you


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I think I paid like $100-$125 for corner strobes.


----------



## akblacklab (Mar 15, 2010)

If I were to pay someone to install it,I would use my local car stereo outfit. They sell aftermarket lights,auto-starts and they obviously do stereos as well. I have seen one of their demo vehicles and the wiring was very clean,loomed and it looked like factory. 

After that,I would probably just go to NAPA or O'Reilly Auto Parts(formerly Schucks/Checker/Kragen) and talk with the guy behind the counter and if it was a leased vehicle or one I would think about re-selling..I might go with Posi-lock electrical connectors and they have weatherproof boots available as well. 
I've been running a set of Lightforce 140s on a 93 Ford Van for about 5 years and using posi-locks(with the rubber boot) and never had any trouble.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Anyone can install strobes. Not everyone knows how to install them properly. If you value your vehicle, pay a professional to do it right. Check references prior to using someone or view previous installs.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

SafetyLighting;1028453 said:


> Anyone can install strobes. Not everyone knows how to install them properly. If you value your vehicle, pay a professional to do it right. Check references prior to using someone or view previous installs.


Hey John....Who checked yours? :laughing:


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

LOL, Pirsch.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

If you think you'll ever be doing this again on another vehicle or piece of equipment, take the time and learn it now. You'll save yourself a lot of money in the long run, be able to fix anything that stops working, and you'll know the job you did and you can make it as nice as you want it to be!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

any one can install them like stated, just have to take pride in your work and truck!


----------

